# Bad piston rings?



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Beetle broke down on the wife while I was out of town (still am). Checked codes, cyl 3 misfire. Tried rearranging coils, still cyl 3 misfire, nothing else. White-ish smoke coming out of the exhaust. Initial thought was bad head gasket. Towed Beetle to VW dealer, they said there's oil in the turbo, oil in the spark plug wells. Tech said piston head was damaged. Quoted me 5400 EUR for a new engine before installation costs. I am currently stationed in Germany (USAF) and I brought my US spec Beetle here. He said the compression test was good but it's not adding up to me. I see that a common issue is that the oil control ring is crappy and carbon starts to build up on the pistons. I noticed that prior to this, we had unusually high oil consumption so that makes sense. 

What's my next move? Do my own compression test? Is it feasible to replace said piston rings myself? Engine only has 115,000 miles and the rest of the car is mint. Do I just say screw it, get rid of it and move on?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The new youtuber, "NAPTOWNTUNER"; is your man, he is the expert on the 2.0T, he was a Audi factory tech at a dealership. Apparently, he was the heavy line guy; who did all the warranty work, on the oil consumption, piston ring issues and literally, flies through these repairs, at his shop and has great videos, explaining all the issues, how to fix these engine, so they do not drink oil anymore.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

As to your repair issues; I guess, you would need to see about what is actually damaged and what needs to be replaced. It sounds like the VW dealer; is all about replacing the engine with a factory crate one and just swap it out. I don't know, what things are like in Germany but dealerships, tend to not do rebuilds or internal repairs, unless it is a warranty issue. Here in the USA, you could probably; get a used engine or a rebuilt long block or have your old one rebuilt. Check out the NAPTOWNTUNER videos; according to him, VW/AUDI, has revised their pistons and rings, to deal with the carbon issue with new parts, that don't see to have the same issue anymore. 

It would seem to me, a independent shop; could be a more affordable solution but I guess, it depends on your time and money, what is more important to you, how long the car is down, etc. etc. 

It could be possible, you could get away with a rebuilt head, gaskets, new pistons/rings and it would be good. One would need to weigh the cost and time; see, what works for you?


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yeah I'm just trying to figure out how difficult it would be to do all that myself or how much an independent shop would charge. German labor costs are high, unfortunately. I'll probably have to look at getting something new.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I have been reviewing NAPTOWN's videos for awhile now; as I am considering upgrading to a 2.0T based VW, from my 2002 New Beetle Turbo S with the 1.8T AWP.
I think, repairs are defintiely doable; i think it comes down to a shop area on base, you could work on, parts, machine shop scheduling for the head rebuild, other machining of other parts that might need redone and possibly, shipping out the turbo for a rebuild as well. Once you have everything lined up and parts ready; it would be the downtime and hand wrenching required, to do all the work. You don't typically know; all the engine damaged, until it is torn down and then, one has to decide to rebuild or maybe, even a good used engine could be a cost effective option or there must be remanufactured engines available. The 2.0T has been around quite awhile; I would have to assume, knowledge and machine shops, have dealt with these, for years and know, the common failures they have. The turbocharger, could be rebuilt or they may offer a advanced exchange and speed things up a bit for that. Gaskets and all the rest; I don't think, should be a issue. There is another youtuber; who is currently stationed in Germany with his Army wife and he works at a local junk yard, buys, sells used parts and he might be a contact for getting a good used 2.0T or have some advice for you? "Christian Smith": https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs74RNzgN1ZryaQ7sTg5k5Q/featured


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

That's crazy! I know 'of' him. He's in the military car group here. I just reached out to him. Who knows? Maybe I could get a decent deal on a used 2.0T.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Let us know, how things go and what you end up doing; moving forward with repairs. Thanks.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

I would check the injector of the “ bad” cylinder. A “stuck” injector can cause a misfire and the white smoke. If the exhaust smells like fuel not exhaust probably an injector.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The VW dealer diagnosis does sound odd; it's hard to know what's going on without verifiable evidence, either a catastrophic failure has occurred like they were saying or they are just going for the crate motor option!  It wouldn't be the first time somebody misdiagnosed an engine problem before! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> I would check the injector of the “ bad” cylinder. A “stuck” injector can cause a misfire and the white smoke. If the exhaust smells like fuel not exhaust probably an injector.


Yup, unfortunately I'm in the states right now so I haven't had the chance to look at the car. When I return to Germany, I plan on taking a bit of a dive in as far as troubleshooting.


billymade said:


> The VW dealer diagnosis does sound odd; it's hard to know what's going on without verifiable evidence, either a catastrophic failure has occurred like they were saying or they are just going for the crate motor option!  It wouldn't be the first time somebody misdiagnosed anengine problem before!


I agree, it seems like some things don't quite add up. Hopefully it's nothing _tooo_ crazy haha! Won't know until I get back. Christian didn't have any 2.0Ts unfortunately.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Keep us in the loop; it will be interesting; to hear what the problem ends up being!  Meanwhile, when yiu have some free time; subscribe to Naptowntuner"; on youtube and you will get a whole crash course on the 2.0T! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yeah I started watching some of his videos. If I can fix it myself, it doesn't seem like a bad idea. I would just have to reserve time at the auto hobby shop on base. Biggest issue is if I pull the engine but the problem ends up being more severe than anticipated. At this time, the car is able to move on it's own so I don't think the damage is _that _crazy. I think the wife sent a video I can try and share here.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Here's the video


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

That doesn't look good!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

This shop, seems to have nailed down the typical problems, including oil consumption issues from the original piston design issue and does overhauls with upgraded parts, to address them: 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Looks like the main issue here is excessive blow-by caused by those oil control rings. Based on the symptoms I have and the video, it looks like I'll have to replace the pistons. As long as the head isn't that damaged, it should be fine.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's a 'maintenance mode' for the Beetle? Looking for the best way to pull the engine.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You might join erwin, download the factory vw service manual :






erWin Online | Volkswagen of America | erWin Online







erwin.vw.com






or see if there are some free ones here:






Volkswagen Beetle Repair & Service Manuals (304 PDF's


Volkswagen Beetle Workshop, Owners, Service or Repair Manuals. Free. No Ads.




www.onlymanuals.com


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Forgot I had a subscription to AllData so that'll definitely help. I also just purchased a compression tester. It arrives on Tuesday so I'll be able to look into it then. It seems to start up fine but you can definitely smell the oil starting to burn inside the compression chamber. No smoke on cold start.









My sad Beetle sits waiting to be driven again


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I am pretty sure that all data has a contract with Volkswagen, using their manuals under license and they just reproduce the eRWin manuals there.

eRWin, costs $36 for 24 hour access; you can download as many manuals as you want and save them in . Pdf format files to your hard drive. 

I hope you can get your beetle back on the road soon! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Thanks billy!


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

02BugDriver said:


> Does anyone know if there's a 'maintenance mode' for the Beetle? Looking for the best way to pull the engine.


When I did my VR6 swap I pulled the whole nose ( bumper, radiator support, radiator, intercooler, bla bla bla ) off it was pretty easy. I have all the parts from my swap for sale😁


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Was this a New Beetle or 2012+ Beetle? 

If there is a service position; it should be in the service manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

hoooooo boy it's been awhile but I finally have time to sit down with the bug. I'm gonna clean out my garage so I can get the car in there and start pulling the front end apart so I can get the engine out per Dr. Techy's suggestion. Then I guess I'll swap the pistons out the new ones and hopefully put it all back together with no issues. Easy...right?


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Good luck!!!


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Curious ,how many miles on the engine when it crapped out?


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

ribbit said:


> Curious ,how many miles on the engine when it crapped out?


Around 115,000


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Well everyone, I found a place that sells overhauled engines here in Germany! I don't think there are any major differences between the US and EUR 2.0 TSI EA888 Gen 2 so it should bolt right up. This should be a much easier replacement compared to opening up the engine and swapping the pistons myself.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

How is the pricing, compared to a crate motor from vw? Will they rebuild your engine? 

I guess, you would want to make sure; it has the updated pistons and rings? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

So it's 2700 EUR, overhauled with the updated pistons and timing chain set. I'll be purchasing a rebuilt engine from them, they won't be rebuilding mine and giving it back to me. I have to figure out how the shipping process will be as well. I know it's only 4 hours away but I gotta figure out if it'll be in a crate or somethin


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Not a big update here but I also found that they will overhaul my existing engine for 1500 EUR so that might be the move. Just waiting on a response from the shop.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Rebuilding what you have; maybe a good idea, that would guarantee compatibility and cheaper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Well after 2 months, I finally have an update. I found a somewhat local shop that's going to come pick up the car later this month and rebuild the engine. It's gonna cost around $4k but it'll be an overhauled engine which should last me another 6 years hopefully. With the cost of used cars these days, it seems worth it to go this route. This is a great option since they'll pick up the car and overhaul the engine. All I have to do is pick it up once it's done.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad, to hear; you found a solution, to your broken beetle! Let us know, how things go; when you get it back!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

They couldn't pick the car up on the scheduled date due to tow truck issues. Rescheduled for 13 Dec. I'm getting impatient bahahaha


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Well they finally came by to pick up the car! Now to wait 16-20 business days..


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Well it took way longer than anticipated but the car is finally finished! I'm heading up there to pick up the car this weekend!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

That's great news! Got any details, about the rebuild; e.g. upgraded pistons/rings, parts replaced, head rebuild, etc? I hope, everything turns out great! Let us know; how the results end up being! Thanks!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Sorry for the delay! Yes, I ended up picking up the car on the 26th and man, what a wild ride that was. I elected to take the Deutsche Bahn (Germany's train system) since the train station was right next to the repair shop. The ICE and IC trains were a ton of fun. Made the 4 hour trip go by quick. Picked up the car and drove back home. I'll get the exact details of the rebuild and post 'em up but yeah, I'm glad I went this route. Hopefully I can get another 6 years out of the car! I'll see if I can get some pics uploaded.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)




----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice, finally; a positive resolution, to a bad situation! Good work and glad things worked out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Only took like 8 months hahaha with my renewed engine, I'm going to try and go K04 but who knows, that's some big money lol


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

I can't tell you how many times I've watched that video 😂


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Some pics from the trip. The minimal cost bump for 1st Class was definitely worth it.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, trains have come a long way, in Deutschland ; since, the old stuff i went on in the 80’s/90’s! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Almost 3 years here and I _finally _took a train somewhere. I hope I'm able to do it again sometime.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any long term updates; things, still running well?


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

billymade said:


> Any long term updates; things, still running well?


Overall, no issues! Runs better than before, seeing as it's no longer burning oil haha


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome, sounds like that shop; did some quality work! How, does that thing; fly, on the Autobahn? Have you taken it on any substantial trips in Germany or greater Europe?


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

With the stage 1 tune, it definitely moves. I've had it as fast as 120ish before it starts to get squirrely on the road. Probably needs a bigger spoiler and lower suspension for stability. Yeah we've taken it to a few places, though we've gone on more trips with the Mk4 Golf we picked up since it's better on gas and we wouldn't be too worried about door dings with city parking.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Whoa, i didn’t know; you got it tured! What tune company; did you go with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

I went with Integrated Engineering for ECU and DSG since they made it easy to do at home. Just buy the cable and software, plug the laptop into the OBDII port, and there ya go. Definitely worth it! Wakes up the car and gives you way more boost. This is how the car should've been from the factory haha


----------

